# Iras67



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

I just took possession of my wives grandmothers 1967 plum mist GTO that is all original. They were the original owners, I have the dealer bill of sale and history on the car. It has been driven very little in the last 15 years. It starts right up and sounds great. the body is in very good condition as it has always been garaged. The car is literally all original, the weakest part of it is that the engine compartment has all the original paint and looks pretty rough although mechanically the car is fine. I have had muscle cars before but never matching numbers originals. Where I need help is I do not want to do any restoration on the car that would reduce its value but it needs some work to make it a show car that we can drive. Does anyone have any suggestions to help me start this project? Would it reduce the value of the car if I say have the radiator refurbished or replaced? If I paint the engine compartment and replace the plastic components does it reduce the value? Am I better off just paying for a frame off restoration now as it has the original engine tranny and rear end?
Any input would help.
thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't you touch that car...LOL, at least until you have thought very carefully about what you want to do with it . It's best value is as it sits now, an original survivor. Very sought after color, what's on the options list? Is the engine bay rusted or just gunked up? That car at any show will get more attention than the best restoration there. I would clean it up, address any brake, suspension, hoses, fuel lines, etc. that need attention to make it safe. Where possible have your original parts reconditioned if new is needed try and get genuine GM parts. Then have it appraised for insurance purposes...Hagerty is a specialist and will offer both. Worn out cars deserve restoration, time capsule deserve preservation, just my Two cents. Welcome to the forum, lets see some picks of the plum...:cheers


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm very fortunate to have found something similar albeit a less desirable color and body (post coupe). I would make it safe and drivable first, then assess what it would take to just clean it up under he hood. You'ld be surprised what you can accomplish in an afternoon with some cleaner, some triple 0 steel wool, masking tape and Pontiac silver blue metallic paint!

Don't "restore" it if it doesn't need it though!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If the car is clean, even a with a little "patina" I would fix only what is necessary for safe operation and clean it up. 

A full boat resto is expensive, time consuming, wallet consuming and if the car is nicely preserved original could actually lower the value of the car and its desirability to certain collectors. 

They're only original once!!!

I would even consider not using repro parts on trim and upholstery that need replaced and fixing the originals or finding NOS and good used parts if they are available. 

Subbing for pics of Plum Mist GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X4, big time. Preserve, don't restore. 20 years ago, your car would have been a candidate for a frame off restoration. A lot of them were done. Frame off restorations are nice, some nicer than others. A frame-off restoration effectively 'wipes the slate clean' and you end up with a 'new' car. But it's a car without a history. A car without a story. A car that's lost it's heritage. Not an end-all: new history can be made, but usually these cars are rarely driven. Original, imperfect, driven, loved, and enjoyed cars are far more interesting, and cars like yours that are unmolested and are a survivor are far more valuable. Post some pics!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I might pull the motor for a reseal/detailing/repainting and detail/repainting of the under hood, but that's about it.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Pics*

A picture of me picking up the car. I know it's not great, I'll take better pics this weekend and post them. Took a drive around town today, runs great, AC works, lots of head-turning. We are really enjoying it.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

BTW thanks for all the advice. I had a feeling the original condition of the car and the traceable history was valuable, it is certainly valuable to my family and that is why I bought the car. I am still decoding the car to figure out what it is. I know its not a tri-power rubber burner at this point and that is about all. Forgive my ignorance I was always a Chevy Camaro and Chevelle guy, this may take a little time. My wife's Grandfather was a GM mechanic at the local dealership and bought the car as a mix between a family car and a muscle car. I should have the vin decoded tomorrow.
Again thanks for any help and I will post more picks this weekend. I did verify Purple Mist as the original color and believe most of the car has original paint, it is in really good condition considering it is 46 years old. It never spent a night out of a garage.
Thanks,


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to Forum. Man that's looks like a great Pontiac. Where you out of???? How about a quick question. What color are the wiper arms down in the cowl vent area??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Beautiful car, PHS is a must have, for about $100 they can provide you with a copy of the build sheet, billing history and a copy of the window sticker when the car was new.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's much nicer than I had expected. What a drop dead gorgeous ride. Warning: you _were _a Chevy guy, but once you feel and experience the superior build quality, interior appointments, and feel of a Pontiac, you'll never go back to GM's starter car division! And whatever you do, don't let the guys at Gas Monkey garage work on it....it would look terrible slammed with lakes pipes.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

FNG69 said:


> Welcome to Forum. Man that's looks like a great Pontiac. Where you out of???? How about a quick question. What color are the wiper arms down in the cowl vent area??


I live in Virginia, the car came from Alabama. I will look tomorrow to see what color the wiper arms are. Is that important to the history of the car, I am a little uneducated on GTO'S. Let me know.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> Don't you touch that car...LOL, at least until you have thought very carefully about what you want to do with it . It's best value is as it sits now, an original survivor. Very sought after color, what's on the options list? Is the engine bay rusted or just gunked up? That car at any show will get more attention than the best restoration there. I would clean it up, address any brake, suspension, hoses, fuel lines, etc. that need attention to make it safe. Where possible have your original parts reconditioned if new is needed try and get genuine GM parts. Then have it appraised for insurance purposes...Hagerty is a specialist and will offer both. Worn out cars deserve restoration, time capsule deserve preservation, just my Two cents. Welcome to the forum, lets see some picks of the plum...:cheers


Strange as it may sound there is very minimal rust on this car. the door seal frame has a little surface rust on it but the rest of the car has just light surface rust spots that could easily be sanded off. I am still in the process of inspecting the car. The engine compartment is discolored and paint worn off but it has no rust, the wheel wells are intact as well. Again I still don't know what I have I am inspecting it as I go.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

man that thing looks like it just rolled off the set of "i Dream Of Jeannie" classic cool right down to the premium hubcaps, Gramps was out street racing that sleeper after he tucked the kids in bed!!!....very nice find, she will be the bell of the shows, you watch.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> man that thing looks like it just rolled off the set of "i Dream Of Jeannie" classic cool right down to the premium hubcaps, Gramps was out street racing that sleeper after he tucked the kids in bed!!!....very nice find, she will be the bell of the shows, you watch.


Thanks so much, we are so emotionally attached to the car because of it's history, my wife's grandmother learned to drive for the first time when she was 70 using the car. Her husband died of lung cancer 7 years after they bought the car and it was maintained by her son and only driven occasionally. My wife has memories as a kid driving in what they called" The Purple Plum". I have ordered a Virginia antique plate saying "Iras 67 " in memory of my wife's grandfather Ira who bought it. I am really blessed to keep this legend alive.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet looking, all original ride. Great score. Tough to find ANYTHING from that era that is mostly original and unmolested. What's the mileage?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Iras67 said:


> I live in Virginia, the car came from Alabama. I will look tomorrow to see what color the wiper arms are. Is that important to the history of the car, I am a little uneducated on GTO'S. Let me know.


GTOAA Nationals in Dayton, Ohio this year. Think next year will be even closer to you. They have a Factory Original class this GTO sounds prefect for. Does it still have the dealer emblem on the deck lid? Sorry just a obsession of mine. On 64's as they were going down the assembly line the cars were painted all ready before the arms were put on. So the arms were black. Most body shops never pulled them on a repaint so they ended up body color. Just helps confirm Original paint car or a real nice restore job!!..:seeya..Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The data plate on the firewall should read "M" for the paint code (Plum Mist). Easy enough to pop the hood and check. I'm sure it's original, given the circumstances and the photos. Most GTO's did NOT have a dealer tag bolted to the trunklid (thankfully!!) License plate frames plugging the dealership were more than adequate, and people tended to leave them on (at least in California, where the plates are permanent to the vehicle and never get changed!)


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucky!!!


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

FNG69 said:


> GTOAA Nationals in Dayton, Ohio this year. Think next year will be even closer to you. They have a Factory Original class this GTO sounds prefect for. Does it still have the dealer emblem on the deck lid? Sorry just a obsession of mine. On 64's as they were going down the assembly line the cars were painted all ready before the arms were put on. So the arms were black. Most body shops never pulled them on a repaint so they ended up body color. Just helps confirm Original paint car or a real nice restore job!!..:seeya..Les


No dealer emblem, he worked at dealer and was adamant that they not to put it on car.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Another vote for NOT restoring that beauty!
It is gorgeous.
Congratulations on your new old ride!

Please share more pics when you can.

And Definitely get the PHS documentation for the car.

Ira had VERY good taste!


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

mysweet67 said:


> Sweet looking, all original ride. Great score. Tough to find ANYTHING from that era that is mostly original and unmolested. What's the mileage?


Odometer say 39K but i am not sure that is accurate. It was driven very little in the last 25 years but I cant believe it has that little mileage even though it has never left the small Alabama town it was bought and stored in. The body says yes that's correct but then I open the engine compartment and all the original paint is chipped/peeling off the motor and accessories. I am asking family now what they know about its usage. It runs like a new car so I don't know. I am still working on this.
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Look at the brake pedal. Is the rubber worn at the right outer edge? Look at the driver's seat seams and look for wear at the left front bolster. These are both signs of 139,000 miles. If the rubber is still unworn, and the seat is perfect, possible 39k. Engine compartments look ratty either way after 50 years. even if it's 139k, that's still nothing to be concerned about. My '67 has 245,000 miles on it, and I've put 120,000-130,000 of those miles on it myself, enjoying every mile!! Check for lube stickers, etc. too. Also a good indication of mileage/dates.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

FNG69 said:


> Welcome to Forum. Man that's looks like a great Pontiac. Where you out of???? How about a quick question. What color are the wiper arms down in the cowl vent area??


Not sure if I replied but wiper arms are chrome all the way down to the wiper motor.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

FNG69 said:


> GTOAA Nationals in Dayton, Ohio this year. Think next year will be even closer to you. They have a Factory Original class this GTO sounds prefect for. Does it still have the dealer emblem on the deck lid? Sorry just a obsession of mine. On 64's as they were going down the assembly line the cars were painted all ready before the arms were put on. So the arms were black. Most body shops never pulled them on a repaint so they ended up body color. Just helps confirm Original paint car or a real nice restore job!!..:seeya..Les


Do you have more info on the nationals? I would love to go. What is the date?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

July 9-13.
Co-vention (POCI and GTOAA) at the Nutter Center; Wright State University in Dayton.

http://www.gtoaameet.org/Images/Documents/2013%20Event%20Registration%20Flyer%20-%2028JUN2012.pdf


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67*

Ok for those who are interested here is what I have found so far. I checked all of the engine transmission and rear end codes against online sites and they match. She has a YS engine code for the 335 HP 3 speed turbo 400 tranny with an optional 3.23 rear end (standard a/c had different ration (2.93) and air conditioning. I am awaiting the PHS paper work not sure how long it takes. I have replaced plugs, air filter and a blown headlight. All 4 headlights were factory originals. I kept the old one. I am having trouble getting a fuel filter. The one I got from local parts store is inline type and I don't believe it is correct as I can't find an inline anywhere. I believe filter is inside the inlet to the carb but i am not sure yet. Next is a brake check then power steering fluid change and radiator flush and refill. Lastly I am going to replace the brake fluid. At that point we will start to drive it a little (we have taken a few short 3-5 miles trip to break it in) and see what shakes out. I do need to replace window and door seals as they are all original and not in great shape. Any suggestions on new shocks? It is a little soft in the ride department. Thanks in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had KYB gas-adjusts on my '67 forever, and they work great. Your car, if it has AC, should have a large fuel filter with vapor return located around the T-stat housing. The vendors carry them. If you want an original painted repro, they're $40 or so. If you can put up with a anodized finish (same filter) like I did, they are about $12. If you opt to check or change the in-carb filter at the inlet, BE CAREFUL. The threads like to pull out of these early Q-jets. A lot of guys run only the large vapor return filter to avoid damaging the very expensive oem carburetor. There is a special flat 1" fuel line wrench used to hold the carb fitting, and you need a GOOD line or flare nut wrench for the fuel line to avoid rounding off and destroying the fuel line. Me, I'd just replace the external filter.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*iras67*

Thanks, I am going to let the carb filter sit for now, I am still looking for the external filter. I have changed all other fluids and plugs except for the tranny fluid. She is a dream, she rides so well, PS/PB smooth as silk. I ran it hard for first time off the line today and could not believe the acceleration. I have some fast cars and I was impressed at the torque and acceleration through 70. We cannot go anywhere without being questioned about her. I have been converted to the Pontiac brand now. I will keep posting our progress as long as folks are interested.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just LOVE that color!
More pics please, whenever you have the time!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a picture of the vapor return fuel filter on my '67, with all of its original hardware and positioned correctly.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info I will look when I get back in town but I cant believe I would not have seen that filter in front of the carb in my previous inspections. I am taking some time of in September to really go through the car. Hopefully after that I will be more comfortable with it. Runs Like a dream and is a head turner in the mean time.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*more pics*

Here are a few more pics. I am doing a a deep clean this week and will post interior pictures and engine pics as well.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*pics*

BTW second pic is where we retrieved car from garage in Alabama, check out the Monroe shock sign above the door. 1968 vintage. My wives grandfather fixed cars in his spare time in there to earn the money to buy the GTO.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

THAT is a thing of beauty! Don't change a thing! Congrats!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. MAN what a sharp looking car. You never see them like that....unrestored. My hat's off to you for preserving the car as-is. Love the look, and that is exactly what they looked like and the stance they had in the '60's.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, does anyone know what the original optional floor mats looked like? I will take a picture of the ones in the car at present and post in the next few days. I am curious if they are factory original. They are in good shape and are certainly old in terms of quality but they do not have any Pontiac emblems on them. I am going to buy the restoration manual this week so I wont be bothering everyone with these basic questions hopefully in the future. My curiosity gets the best of me. Also does anyone know if there were trunk mats put in at the factory? This car has a rubber like mat covering the entire floor of the trunk which again looks old but is in good shape. I will post a picture soon of the trunk but I noticed the other day the trunk lid still has the original decals on how to jack the car up and change the tire. They are pretty funny considering today's standards. Spare tire does not look to be original spare as it is worn although it may be one of the originals swapped out not sure.
Thanks again, I promise to post interior, trunk and engine pics soon, I have been very busy traveling.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 has some heavy duty floor mats with both Pontiac and the arrow head.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

I looked on line for a restoration manual, there were quite a few. Can anyone tell me what the best one is? Thanks


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I admit, I am really jealous... Wish I had some older relatives that were into cars!


----------



## matteuson (Jul 23, 2013)

Leave her alone! Great color!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have been traveling a lot so I have been remiss at updating my progress on the GTO. It is a work in progress only because I have no free time. I have gotten through replacing the plugs/wires/distributor/coil/fuel filter/air filter. This weekend is an oil change (any recommendations for oil brand and type appreciated). Next will be the brake system, then the tranny and suspension. It has become apparent to me that I am insufficiently educated in this class of car to make the proper decisions required to maintain it's originality. I have tried to order all replacement parts to make it safe and drivable through the sites folks here on the forum have recommended. I am keeping all parts I have taken off the car and are cataloging them. I have a log book of all actions I have taken with part numbers and receipts. I still don't understand the boundaries of a "original survivor" maintenance program. The car sat for 10 years being started once a month and driven for a few miles. If I have the radiator reconditioned does it reduce the cars value? It looks like it's the original and surely it needs to be reconditioned to be safe even though it looks intact. The other issue I struggle with is the actual value of the car. I need to insure it and I have had a very wild range of estimates as to it's value. I am calling Hemming's tomorrow to see what they say. Anyway IRAS 67 is an original work in progress that we are enjoying it and any input is welcome.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes you can get the original radiator re-cored without effecting value. Like jewelry your appraise value for insurance can and probably will be more than what you see them selling for. Hemmings is a classic specialist and they should appraise it for fair value. GET INSURANCE ASAP...heaven forbid something happens in the interim, that is an un-replaceable car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hagerty's web site has a value estimation tool you might find useful. I'm a big fan of Hargerty insurance because how how they treated me on my recent fire claim.

DO get it insured. Be aware that your home owner's insurance will most likely NOT cover the car sitting in the garage. Many collector car insurance companies will insure a car even while it's under construction and not running. Hagerty did that for me.

Bear


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Pick:

royal purple 

or 

Mobile 1 10-40


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67 new pics*

Just finished a full wax. Next step is oil and filter, then brake check and possible replacement of drum pads depending on what we find. Any suggestions on what to wipe down the headliner with to clean? It is in great shape all intact and I don't want to use anything that will break it down but I want to give it a clean.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If your radiator is not clogged or leaking, leave it alone. Radiators can deteriorate over time if left with acidic coolant and not maintained. If stored correctly, no issues. I have an original (1912) 101 year old radiator in my 1915 Ford, and it works fine. If you insist on re-coring it, it won't effect the value too much, though the car is getting repaired/upgraded to a point where it is less of a true 'survivor', if that matters to you. Any change will detract from the car's survivor status. Conversely, change is probably needed to safely drive the car! Catch 22. I would consult with an auto detailer about the headliner. They can become fragile around the stitching, so be careful. The less pressure the better. I think it's a great idea to keep all the original parts you have taken off the car. Smart move. As for engine oil, I would run 10/30 or 15/40 in any brand you prefer as long as you add ZDDP to the oil. I run Shell Rotella diesel spec oil in mine, but have run Valvoline and Kendall products, back when they had the ZDDP. Good stuff.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pictures look awesome!! :cheers


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*iras 67*

Thanks so much geeteeohguy for all of your help. We were so lost when this fell in our lap but knew there would be folks out there who knew what they were doing and would be willing to help.
The radiator is fine, coolant is green and the internal passages look clear. I will leave it. The current oil sticker on windshield says Mobile 10W-30 so I will stick with that. 
We have refurbished the trophies my wife's Grandmother won over the years by just parking the GTO at shows in her hometown. I am having a show board with the cars history made and I created a binder with all the original paperwork as well as the PHS documentation. We are going to drive up to the local "cruise in" the last Saturday of the month and park her..we will see what happens. I have been told we can open the drivers door and place a "please do not touch anything in the interior" sign on the drivers seat. I don't mind folks looking into the interior as it is in great shape and original but I don't want folks crawling all over it. Let me know if anyone has any suggestions. 
I will be posting some really old pictures of the car with Ira and Grandmother Travis in the early days as well as my wife's parents taking the car on their honeymoon in 1969. 
Thanks again.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Just one moment...allow me to sop up the drool!!!*

If you leave the doors open at the show, be sure to pop the dome light fuse so your battery doesn't run down and you have to get a jump! Your car is absolutely stunning!!! Thanks for sharing pics!!!


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*iras 67*

Thanks for the tip, seems obvious but I would have missed it. I will take pics.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Iras67, you are doing us proud! You have a very special car with a great history and you are preserving it in exactly the right way. And, thanks to the internet, we all get to drool over your car. I remember back in the '70's when my good friend bought a mint, one owner '67 GTO: it sat just like yours, had the same wheel covers, and hauled a$$. Keep the photos/info coming!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Usually just leave the windows down so people can stick their head in. She will be the "Bell of The Ball" at the cruise in. Anyone into classics will appreciate the first muscle car, in as it rolled out of the factory shape. So glad you are taking the forums advice, you are doing that car a great service just by maintaining its provenance as an unmolested survivor, and believe me you will be rewarded for it, if not just by the whiplash looks as you drive by, thumbs ups from other classic car drivers and friendships you will make talking to people about the car at the shows and cruises.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Regarding the fuel filter, the GTO mid year in the 67 production cycle made a change with the fuel pump. It pertained to the vapor return line, which is visible in geeteeohguy's pics. If you have an early model 67, you get the external (and maybe the internal) fuel filter. If you have a later production car, you get the filter built into the carb. I have a late production, 3rd week of May 1967 car, ergo my internal filter. On the data plate, the 05C in the very upper left tells me so. 
Had a nice talk with the Editor's Choice winner at last weekend's Pontiac Nationals. Original owner 67, he had the external filter, his was an October 1966 build date. Not a survivor like yours, but a sweet ride. Probably better than what came from the factory.
Have you decoded your data plate?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

"The current oil sticker on windshield says Mobile 10W-30 so I will stick with that."

Would be a good idea to include a zinc additive to the oil when you change it. Our local Oriellys sells Lucas and a Risilone additive. Although more money, some people add a bottle of the GM break-in additive to their oil change.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67 fuel filter*



mysweet67 said:


> Regarding the fuel filter, the GTO mid year in the 67 production cycle made a change with the fuel pump. It pertained to the vapor return line, which is visible in geeteeohguy's pics. If you have an early model 67, you get the external (and maybe the internal) fuel filter. If you have a later production car, you get the filter built into the carb. I have a late production, 3rd week of May 1967 car, ergo my internal filter. On the data plate, the 05C in the very upper left tells me so.
> Had a nice talk with the Editor's Choice winner at last weekend's Pontiac Nationals. Original owner 67, he had the external filter, his was an October 1966 build date. Not a survivor like yours, but a sweet ride. Probably better than what came from the factory.
> Have you decoded your data plate?


Yes I have and many thanks to you for that tidbit. You are spot on, the car was built the last week of May and it has no external filter. That was driving me crazy!!! I will take an image of the PHS window sticker and build sheet as well as the original bill of sale and post Sunday.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67 interior*

Here are a few interior shots. I need to figure out better lighting for better pictures. The carpet was replaced with OEM replacement about 10 years ago because the heater core leaked onto the original carpet. I am still piecing all the history together but it is becoming much easier to see what has been done to the car the more I study it. The seats, dash, headliner and seat belts as well as door panels and fixtures are all the original.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Neat radio*

Is that the original am/fm radio, and does it have the original bass booster/Reverb thing? NICE, either way!


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67*

Yes that is the original, it was an option. The car was also ordered with the rear speaker deck. There is a control on the dash that is the rear balance control. The radio has a base/treble dial on the right knob and a fader control on the left. It works and sounds great.. I have not turned it up to loud of course, it does not seem to have a ton of power but it sounds so great for such an old radio and speaker combo.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Muscle Stereo!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*^^^^^*

^^^^^ :cool


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmmm... I'm not so sure about that radio... That doesn't look like any original '67 radio that I have ever seen. The original had the selector buttons under the face and the slide for the AM/FM select over the face. The original didn't use a black bezel either. The knobs also would've matched the rest of the knobs on the dash. That rear speaker reverb. control looks original though!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not an original radio. My '67 came with am/fm and it looks completely different. It's all chrome with no black plastic. Also, the knobs match the wiper and headlamp knobs. Probably an am car with reverb, originally. Very common option. If you have the PHS, you can determine if it was indeed an am/fm car, and then source an original radio if you want. They're $500 and up, though. If it were me, I'd just enjoy it the way it is....the replacement radio is part of the car's unique history.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input. The PHS does indeed show an AM/FM radio. I am going to have to do some research into where the radio came from. Also I know Ira kept any parts he replaced on the car so I may have to take another look in the garage for it when I get back there.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

I just looked up the original radio on line, man those things look low tech lol. Now I have a visual to search for the original one with. I am keeping the current one in as it works great and has great sound. I don't know if the original failed and Ira replaced it or if at some point he just wanted a higher quality upgrade. I just assumed it was OEM because of the look without researching it, serves me right.I will keep you posted. I will be adding a picture of the build sheet, bill of sale and PHS tonight.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I like your idea of searching through the garage for the original AM/FM Wonderbar (named for the selector bar). If Ira was as meticulous as you say, it's probably stashed away somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll add this: Mine has been out of my car since '88 when I replaced it with a cassette deck analog Sony that's still in there. Ironic, back then, nobody would _think_ of stealing the oem radio...but my $130 Sony Casette was a constant worry! Well, now it's the other way around: paranoid about leaving the car with the top down with the $$$ oem radio in place. To be truthful, the electronics on my '80's Sony are faaaaar superior to the ones in the 20 pound original radio. It worked fine, but didn't pull in and hold a signal as well as the Sony. If you need some pics of the original radio, I'd be happy to post them when I get a chance.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, I am attaching pictures as promised. I apologize again for the quality, I actually used my cell phone to do this just so I could post them. Note the difference in the bill of sale final price for the GTO and the window sticker. I don't think this was Ira's haggling ability but rather the dealer he worked at cutting out the fat in the deal for him. Also I was surprised to see the ratio to total cost of the options on this car..very high by today's standards. I hope the pics can be seen with some detail. 
Good news. I went to the warehouse where I store the car and rummaged around and guess what I found? Yes what I believe to be the original radio in a box of the parts my son and I got from his garage. It has no knobs on it and I have no idea if it works. My son must have found it and thrown it in, we grabbed everything we could in a short time. I will post a picture this weekend but it looked like the one I saw online and says Pontiac on the face. I may look into a refurbishment on it and just keep it stored. Like I said this is a treasure hunt.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Iras67 said:


> Ok, I am attaching pictures as promised. I apologize again for the quality, I actually used my cell phone to do this just so I could post them. Note the difference in the bill of sale final price for the GTO and the window sticker. I don't think this was Ira's haggling ability but rather the dealer he worked at cutting out the fat in the deal for him. Also I was surprised to see the ratio to total cost of the options on this car..very high by today's standards. I hope the pics can be seen with some detail.
> Good news. I went to the warehouse where I store the car and rummaged around and guess what I found? Yes what I believe to be the original radio in a box of the parts my son and I got from his garage. It has no knobs on it and I have no idea if it works. My son must have found it and thrown it in, we grabbed everything we could in a short time. I will post a picture this weekend but it looked like the one I saw online and says Pontiac on the face. I may look into a refurbishment on it and just keep it stored. Like I said this is a treasure hunt.


That is outstanding! The knobs are available through Ames Performance, I believe. Do you have an Ames Catalog, yet?


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> That is outstanding! The knobs are available through Ames Performance, I believe. Do you have an Ames Catalog, yet?


Yes I do thanks as well as an OPG one. I am making a list....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great news! Yes, the knobs are available. Also, there are reputable outfits that can retrofit the radio to satellite XM, etc. if you want. Excellent quality, and the original unit stays. Me, I'd keep it old school, but still, it's an option. What a car!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Vunderbar!*

Is that the real "Wonderbar" radio, with the automatic station search when you push the bar? Had one in my '63 Coupe De Ville! LOVED IT!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The GTO's never came with a Wonderbar radio.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Analog display*

^^^^^ Pity. That was a marvelous radio. Seek, scan, pushbuttons. Just like (no. Better than) a modern radio.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67*

Anyone have advice for me on the A/C system in my 67 GTO? The fan only works in the low speed mode which I will get to, however the A/C when turned on works and blows cold air out of the A/C vents. This car has sat a lot over it's life especially the last ten years, I can't believe the A/C still actually works. I am sure at some point it has been recharged. I understand A/C and realize the freon not only cools but lubricates the seals and lines. My question is, should I get some freon and gauges and recharge the system with what it will take or should I leave it alone? I know I can look up the pressure requirements while I wait for my restoration manual. Is there anything I should know that makes the A/C on the car special or difficult? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Iras67 said:


> Anyone have advice for me on the A/C system in my 67 GTO? The fan only works in the low speed mode which I will get to, however the A/C when turned on works and blows cold air out of the A/C vents. This car has sat a lot over it's life especially the last ten years, I can't believe the A/C still actually works. I am sure at some point it has been recharged. I understand A/C and realize the freon not only cools but lubricates the seals and lines. My question is, should I get some freon and gauges and recharge the system with what it will take or should I leave it alone? I know I can look up the pressure requirements while I wait for my restoration manual. Is there anything I should know that makes the A/C on the car special or difficult? Thanks for any input.


Discovered fan works in all speeds the contacts on the speed selection lever are finicky and need to be wiggled a little. Probably some corrosion or dirt build up from sitting and non use.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*update*

I have been remiss in keeping up with the forum as I have been very busy. I have learned a lot about my GTO since I started this journey in June (thanks mostly to you forum folks). We took it to a " Cruise in " in our local area and had a blast. I really loved talking to folks about their cars and history and the GTO's .People were really interested in her color as they had not seen it before. I have found out after personal examination and questioning of the family that all of the paint is not original. The front end and doors were repainted in 1977 with OEM plum mist paint because they ran through fresh road paint that stuck to the car. Other than that and the carpet and front floor mats she is all original. She drives like a dream around town and all features work. The trunk has some minimal surface rust which my buddy who had Tempests attributes to the poor rear window seal design. I would love to trailer her to a National GTO event and have people look at her. She has some warts and wear and tear and is not a "perfect show car" but we love her to death. Every time I slide in and fire up that 400 and hear the notes she puts out I get lost in her. It's like driving a time capsule back to when Ira and Grandmother drove it home in Alabama in 1967. Thanks for everyone's:cheers help.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they are like time machines...whenever i need to slow life down a bit i hop in and go for a ride, too bad Winter is nearly upon us here in the great white North, hoping to get a few more rides in next week before putting her away.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> they are like time machines...whenever i need to slow life down a bit i hop in and go for a ride, too bad Winter is nearly upon us here in the great white North, hoping to get a few more rides in next week before putting her away.


Ain't it the truth? No matter what's going on in my life or how stressed out I am, as soon as that 461 fires it all goes away and I just sit there with a big dumb grin on my face. 

And, being in TEXAS, that's purdy much year 'round 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Bear, Cool shirt, where'd you find that? Wish we had more than a 6-7 month season, car loves these cool autumn days though. Actually looking forward to getting some wrench time on the car, ordered the RA pan for the dual quad conversion on the Tempest and have a Fox Body Mustang (go-cart) in the new shop waiting for some attention when my workload dwindles.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Hey Bear, Cool shirt, where'd you find that? Wish we had more than a 6-7 month season, car loves these cool autumn days though. Actually looking forward to getting some wrench time on the car, ordered the RA pan for the dual quad conversion on the Tempest and have a Fox Body Mustang (go-cart) in the new shop waiting for some attention when my workload dwindles.


I saw one on the power tour and knew I had to have one. I asked the guy, and he sent me here:
http://selfmadecustoms.com/sitekikstore2013/

I can't wait for you to get your dual quad system up and running.

Bear


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Rally II replicas I*

I would like to purchase a set of 4 replica Rally II 14x6 jc rims to put a set of redlines on for the 67 GTO so I have the option to swap these out with the original premium hubcap wheels I have now when I want to. Does anyone have a preferred vendor where I could get these?
Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like Vintage Wheel. That's the vendor I went with for mine.

Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you unable to find originals? They're all over the place around here. I had a set that I gave away (to the guy I bought my car from) a year or so ago.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

I would love originals but the ones I saw on EBay looked pretty ratty and in need of restoration or there were not 4 available in a set. I did not want to drop money on something in a picture that turns out to be a big project to fix. I will keep looking. I am in Virginia so I don't have the choices west coast guys have.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*IRAS67 update*

Hey folks...I know I have been delinquent in my GTO update duties. Life has been busy since my last update, my family has had parents health issues that have consumed us coupled with one child in college and another applying I have been swamped. First a heart felt thanks to all who helped me muddle through my original ignorance, I really appreciate all of your advice and help more than you know. I have spent a lot of my off time getting up to speed on 67 GTO's. I have crawled every inch of the car with my son and it has been fun. Explaining how a Turbo 400 tranny works to a 17 year old today is pretty unique. " Dad can you explain what a vacuum line does again" lol. I had the radiator recored as it seeped a little antifreeze and I wanted to be confident driving longer than local distances. Other than having the trunk cleaned and re sprayed with OEM spackle that had worn off there is not much we can do other than repaint engine compartment at some point. We will be going to car shows this summer to show her and I have a sandwich board with the cars history and documentIon for folks to see.
My favorite thing to do now is take a short cruise on Virginias country road with Nat King Coles Rambling Rose playing on the radio.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome back. It sounds like you have a plan to enjoy the car and that's what this hobby is about. It's especially nice to have a car with the family history that you do.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*GTO photo shoot*

My son does a little photo shoot work with a local photography company. They wanted to enter a national photo contest that was asking for "All American photo shoots". This photo is from my phone not the actual photo shoot. They will submit color and black and whites from him wearing everything from a suit coat and red white and blue tie to him wearing a muscle T and jeans. It was shot at the base of the Blue ridge mountains in Charlottesville Virginia and they took a lot of GTO emblem close ups and interior as well. Lots of fun. I will post more professional photos when they are processed. Of course as we left the photo shoot my son gooses it and leaves a 15 ft trail of rubber on the road. Dad he says..what fun would it be without a little noise!!! Where did he learn that????


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*photo shoot*

Here are a few of the photos I promised. I will post some emblem close ups and black and white images later. This photo contest gave me an idea to do a pro shoot of just the GTO at different angles and close ups of unique features. Stay tuned. :cheers


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*50 year GTO celebration*

Folks, are there any special events on the board for the 50th anniversary celebration of the GTO? I am a little removed from the community and as busy as a 1 legged man in an ass kicking contest but I would love to unplug and trailer the Purple Plum to an event if possible, heck I may drive her there with my son if weather permits. Please let me know and I apologize for not being more active on the forum I have been juggling 5 balls for a few years now. Let me know please. Thanks


----------



## Navy_mike (Nov 12, 2014)

Iras67 are you navy? Or retired?


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Navy T*

I served 9 1/2 years in the Navy after I finished school, time of my life...then kids started showing up lolatriot:


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Iras67 said:


> Folks, are there any special events on the board for the 50th anniversary celebration of the GTO? I am a little removed from the community and as busy as a 1 legged man in an ass kicking contest but I would love to unplug and trailer the Purple Plum to an event if possible, heck I may drive her there with my son if weather permits. Please let me know and I apologize for not being more active on the forum I have been juggling 5 balls for a few years now. Let me know please. Thanks


There were many, but they took place during the prime summer show season.

The MCACN (Muscle Car and Corvette Nationals) in Chicago is happening on November 22-3. I know they are doing a special exhibit for the GTO 50th.

It is a world class show, by the way.
CELEBRATING THE 50th ANNIVERSARY OF THE GTO WITH JIM WANGERS!

I doubt you could get any car into the show at this point, though.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

We are still alive and well despite the lack of posts. Between business, family and kids college as well as parents issues there is no time in the day. My wife gave me a subscription to the GTO Association of America for my birthday and I look forward to the issue every month. IRAS67 has been stored in my warehouse over the winter and started every two weeks. We got to drive her a few times for 5 to 10 mile drives when there was no salt on the roads. Unbelievably my wife's grandmother who was the original owner is still hanging in there at 103 years old although her health has deteriorated over the last year. I again want to thank everyone who has helped me with this car and with the understanding of the history and heritage it represents. I am looking for an enclosed trailer that will hold the GTO..all 17 ft of it so we can travel to some shows that are a little more than local. There is an annual cruise in our area here in Charlottesville where any antique car can cruise the Blue Ridge Parkway for 50 to 70 miles but it must be road worthy and able to keep in line, needless to say we are in this year. I am looking to put new tires on the 14" wheels and would appreciate any advice as to brand and size. I want the widest tires that will fit that rim, the ones right now are what I call standard Granny tires and while they are fine I think the original ones were probably wider but my PHS sticker doesn't note a size.
Thanks again


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I have always had great results with 225/70/R14's on these cars with stock rims. They are the right height (so the speedometer remains accurate) but wider, and really fill out the wheel wells. They ride a hair rougher than the thin oem tires, but handle a lot better and are safer. A 103 year old, original owner of a 48 year old '67 GTO.....how cool is _that???_


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well folks I have been very remiss in my updates I know I can't seem to get away from real life for more than 10 minutes. The 67 GTO is doing well, still snug and secure in my warehouse with the occasional enjoyable joy ride around town. Unfortunately but not unexpectedly my wife's grandmother who was the original owner passed away this Easter Sunday at the young age of 104 years old. At the service people talked about how she lived her life with a constant smile and positive attitude. I was secretly laughing to myself knowing of course she did she drove a 67 GTO for 40 years of her life!! No one lives for ever but their classic cars can. We will continue to care for the GTO and carry on Ira and Glady's legacy of having good taste and fun.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks again for keeping us updated, and very sorry for your loss. She lived a long and full life, and lives on through that very special GTO! She will be with you on every drive....pretty cool.


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Keep it original. There is a lot to be said for patina :0


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well the back left coil spring seems to be sagging. Any recommendations for shock/coil replacement? I am taking geetoohguy "s advice to go with the new tire size to fill out the wheel well. I would love to get a slightly oversized rear coil just to lift the back a little for a more powerful looking stance along with the bigger tires. Any suggestions? If I raise the back do I need to do the front or will it just even the stance? Whats the best source for coils and shocks? Drove her today, cant put into words the feeling of driving that car, and the response from the people we get is unbelievable. Even though she was not built to be the front line performance GTO, with a/c and auto tranny..she still hauls ass and makes great noise. When we are doing 80 she is barley breathing....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get stock replacement springs from one of the vendors. I personally like kyb shocks. If it were my car, I'd install Air Lift air bags inside the new coils. And use a separate air line for each bag.... that way you can adjust the ride height and level the car at any situation. And run a few more psi in the right side bag for launching! These bags are under $100, super easy to install, are of high quality, and have been around for 60 years. Leave the front alone, unless it is totally sacked out. New shocks up front and that's it. it'll drive like a different car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> ... If it were my car, I'd install Air Lift air bags inside the new coils. And use a separate air line for each bag....


:agree Which is exactly what I did on my '69. I mounted the schrader valves for both bags inside the trunk, at the rear next to the latch bracket. They're easy to get to, and they work great.

Bear


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

DO the airbags just prevent compression of the coils or can I use them to lift the rear end an inch when I want? What brand do you suggest is there one better than the other? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Iras67 said:


> DO the airbags just prevent compression of the coils or can I use them to lift the rear end an inch when I want? What brand do you suggest is there one better than the other? Thanks in advance.


Mine are AirLift brand. I installed them back in 2013 before the Power Tour, and they're still going strong. Yes, you can use them to lift --- but it's less wear and tear on the bags if you raise it by some other means (i.e. a floor jack) then add air to the bags, let the car back down, check the height --- repeat until you get it where you want it.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on the Air Lift brand. They are the originals, are red in color, and around $100 or less. I ran them in my '94 4Runner for the 16 years I had it in severe off road conditions with heavy loads. Always worked perfectly. And you can tune them to the car's suspension. The way to go, for sure.


----------

